# Camping Carnet. Free from ACSI.



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

It looks like 2012 ACSI Card holders will be able to apply for an *ACSI Camping Carnet.*

Similar to the 'Camping Card International', ...... as well as being used as a substitute for proof of identification at the camp site, it has Liability insurance (up to 11 people) included.

Free for ACSI Customers

An alternative to joining the CC or C&CC if you feel you want to get a carnet.

Barry


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Barry

A brief point about "no need to show passport if you have the Carnet-except in certain countries" (see the link)

Should read "except at certain campsites"- a couple of sites we visited this year in France weren't interested in our C&CC Carnet and insisted on seeing the passports


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, the liability insurance is only for acsi sites, unlike camping card international.
Michael


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I wonder if anyone has actually ever claimed on the liability insurance.


----------

